# Solitary Confinement



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

DH and I were leaving for work this morning like usual, we put Tucker in his crate, closed our bedroom door and told Reece to go lay down like usual.

Off we went...

9 hours later we get home, I could hear Reece barking as I stumbled into the house with my hands full, and was surprised to not be greeting by her. She usually zoomies everywhere.

DH comes in, asks where she is as I was trying to set stuff down, I said "I dunno! You didn't somehow lock her in the bedroom, did you?"

He says "God, I hope not!" he goes to the bedroom... no Reece.

Then he noticed the bathroom door was shut, so he opened it, out flies Reece. :doh:

We don't know HOW she locked herself in the bathroom, or how long she was in there... poor puppy... at least there was toilet water for her to drink :curtain:


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Woops! I accidently did this to my kitten the other night for 4 hours. I went to the washroom in the middle of the night and shut the door, when I woke up I heard cat crying so I open the door and the other kitten is sitting in front of the bathroom door crying. I open it up and she runs out of the washroom. Woops. :doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

You think that's bad...

One time my grandmother couldn't figure out where her cat Luigi was. After some searching, she found out that he had been trapped in between the screen door and the front door of her house! Now _that's _a tiny space to be stuck in.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Anytime I can't figure out where one (or both) of the dogs are, I go check the bathroom! If we don't latch the door closed all the way, without fail, the dogs will nudge the door open, go inside, and then get stuck LOL They just lay down on the floor quietly until we realize it, they don't even make a peep!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to hear I'm not alone ! It was just odd because Reece really never has any interest in the bathroom, unlike Tucker who won't let me use the toilet in peace LOL.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I once was late for work (when I lived in the basement and worked on the main floor) so I quickly fed ranger, left the basement door open, and ran upstairs to my computer desk. I figured Ranger would wander up as per usual and go outside (the back door was open, too) and then come say hi. 

I got busy at work and an HOUR later, realized there was still no Ranger. I thought, oh he's probably outside enjoying the sunshine, so I walked to the back door and can't see him in the yard. Starting to panic, I called his name and heard a little squeak behind me. Poor Ranger was stuck in the doorway of the basement door! I hadn't opened it enough for him to get through, so he'd tried to open it with his nose. He'd gotten his head through but there was a shoe rack on the other side of the doorway that was putting him at the wrong angle to open it all the way...anytime he tried to go forward, his shoulders hit the door and closed it on his head and anytime he tried to go back, the door got caught on his ears and closed on his head, too! 

I'm still not sure HOW he managed to do this but yeah, poor guy had been stuck for an hour and hadn't made a peep. Even when I called his name, he'd barely made a noise. I freed him, and he ran outside and had the longest pee ever...poor guy had been holding it for about 12 hours at that point!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww poor Ranger!! Hope his head was ok! 

I don't think Tucker's ever gotten trapped anywhere.


----------

